

Shark Eats Entrepreneur Alive - alain94040
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2009/10/08/shark-eats-entrepreneur-alive/

======
rbanffy
I have a technique I used many times to train myself to resist better: I
accept invitations to meals offered by real-estate companies.

They will employ every high-pressure tactic in the book and then some that are
considered crimes against Humanity and in more civilized societies are
punishable by death. You will be able to observe a sequence of increasingly
confrontational salespeople, male and female, pretty and ugly, that seem hell-
bent on selling you some nice time-share in a chain of resorts. You will also
see others succumb and be applauded for making a really stupid business
decision.

I advise you to do it as many times as it takes for you to master the game.
You may consider yourself ready when you consistently beat up the final boss
and get your prize (usually tickets for some tourist attraction). I
particularly like to play rude paying more attention to the food than to the
salesperson, interrupting and leaving the table to get more food.

Do it a couple times a year, just for the kick of it.

It's like an immersive videogame.

OTOH, your faith on Humanity may end up a bit scratched. That's a small price
to pay for this kind of enlightenment.

------
jacquesm
The naivety of some people is just scary.

If you are being approached _always_ be on your guard.

An 'investor' (I use the word lightly here ;) ) that wants to pressure you to
do a deal is afraid you'll wise up, find something or that you'll back out.
So, help them a bit and back out. On the spot.

A good relationship can be built slowly if there appears to be time pressure
you will likely make a decision that's not to your advantage. Good decisions
are made from a position of strength. Time pressure erodes that strength.

~~~
roc
In general, it's solid advice to always refuse solicitors and not make
decisions under time pressure.

------
synnik
If someone will not talk to your co-founder, that is a huge red flag.

Either they are taking advantage of you, and know the co-founder will catch
on. Or they have issues with the co-founder, which tells you that the moment
conflict arises, they will shut down communications and frustrate you.

A lack of communication is an immediate deal-breaker on any of my projects.

------
jpwagner
I expected something completely different based on the title...

~~~
arithmetic
"The founder of XYZ, reportedly missing since last friday was found alive when
some fishermen off the coast of ABC cut open the belly of a freshly captured
shark. Along with the founder, the fisherman also found some kittens, a few
pieces of string and a whiteboard marker."

------
dschobel
_He wants to put $xxK of his money into his developers in [third world
country]..._

That is equal parts terrifying and awe-inspiring for its sheer brazenness.

~~~
wmf
It's easy to imagine how it could work, though. "I have programmers _ready and
waiting_ to work on _your idea_..."

~~~
yumraj
Programmers are standing by, please commit now!! If you commit within the next
24 hours, I will even take 10% stake for no extra charge. As a bonus offer we
will even get rid of your co-founder. What are you waiting for, commit now!!

-for the sense of humor challenged, the above is a joke-

------
amalcon
Somehow, "considering giving up equity in exchange for services that add only
dubious value" equates to "being eating alive."

Then again, I suppose fewer people would read a post titled "Entrepeneur
considers letting shark bite"...

~~~
alain94040
Do you not agree that if the entrepreneur took the deal, it would kill his
company? If so, a _kill_ , in shark language, is appropriately described by
_eaten alive_.

~~~
borism
I do not agree because I don't know how 10% stake and "third world" developers
may kill. I'm not saying they can't, just being curious.

~~~
raganwald
You don't know how transferring your development offshore to a group that
reports to an outside investor can kill a company?

Just asking for clarification here... Honestly sounds like a What The
(Cluster) Fuck in the making...

------
edw519
The simple fact that the entrepreneur knew to ask the question shows that he
already knew the answer. He wants to go with his gut and reject this; he's
just looking for a little vote of confidence.

~~~
potatolicious
If were the tech co-founder I'd dump this guy immediately. I presume he is in
a biz-dev position - if he's too dumb or indecisive for this, he has no
business being in... uh, business.

~~~
hernan7
That, plus the fact that he is basically indecisive about selling his co-
founder down the river or not.

------
kansando
Run like hell, Say no firmly and forever.

------
silkodyssey
Would there be any legal recourse for the technical co-founder in this case?

